# wer hat hier gelaicht ??



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

Also in unserem Teich ist ja hochbetrieb.Jetzt hat doch irgendjemand um die Pflanzen Laichschnüre gelegt.Wer macht so etwas ? kann doch nur ein Fisch sein ,oder ?  Also es sind richtige schnüre mit kleinen schwarzen Punkten und auch nur um die Pflanzen rum.Wer kann uns helfen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

hallo marcus,

ich würde auf froschlaich tippen - auch wenn es noch einwenig früh im jahr ist   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

hi 
habe mal ein Bild gemacht.Froschlaich haben wir auch schon.Seit gestern habe ich 17 __ Frösche gezählt.bald grosses Gedränge im Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

Hallo, 
tippe mal auf eiene __ Erdkröte. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

*...*

Hallo Marcus,

Laichschüre werden von __ Kröten gelegt .... und in deinem Falle, soweit wie ich es erkennen kann, handelt es sich um den Laich von Erdkröten, da diese ihre Schnüre meist um Röhrichte legen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

ok danke euch.dann bin ich ja mal auf den Nachwuchs gespannt


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

Ich will auch  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

viele Leute halten Erdkröten für hässlich, ja ekelig. Zunächst einmal sind sie sehr nützlich, sie fressen (mit bei uns durchschlagendem Erfolg) __ Schnecken. Und dann: Kein Scherz - schaue ihnen einmal tief in die Augen, dann wird die Kröte zur Schönheit.

Zwei Anekdoten: Gestern wollte ich das Garagentor schliessen, da sitzt mitten im Weg eine Kröte. Liess sich partout nicht wegkomplimentieren (schubsen), also musste ich sie mir greifen, um ihr Leben zu retten. Hat mich gleich in Panik mit Sekret besudelt (manche Menschen reagieren darauf allergisch).  Na ja, so wurde sie wenigstens nicht vom Tor erschlagen.

Habe heute wieder am Weinkeller gebaut. Da zappelt doch im Abwasserschacht ein grünes Ding - ein Laubfrosch, wenn er sich nicht bewegt hätte, hätte ich gewettet, er sei aus Plastik, so schreiend grün war er ! Um dorthin zu geraten, muss er erst einmal 2,40 Meter tief abgestürzt sein, um sich dann in den Abwasserschacht zu begeben. Chance, dort zu ertrinken = 100 %. Habe ihn mit der Pütz nach 15 Minuten rausgefischt und zum Teich gebracht. Offenbar war er aber noch nicht sehr erschöpft, denn er sprang mit einem riesigen Satz ins Wasser und schwamm davon.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher ... Froschleich... 

Die Ketten habe ich bisher immer abgefischt um die Population in Schach zu halten. 800m von meinen Teich entfernt ist ein Sumpfgebiet mit Tausenden Fröschen. Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich ähnlich Zustände in meinem Gartenteich bekomme, wird mir ganz schlecht

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

ich kenne balligen und flächigen Froschlaich - aber keine Schnüre. Was für ein Frosch soll das denn sein ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Ich habe die gleichen Ketten im Wasser wie oben auf dem Foto.

Bisher nur grasgrüne __ Laubfrösche und die vom Foto unten gesichtet. Ich denke mal es sind die Erdkröten gewesen. Haben wir nicht einen Frosch Spezi im Forum ?

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

also wir ham auch vor kurzem jede menge erdkröten in unserem teich gehabt! ham aber ich glaube 10 waren es insgesamt alle mit dem kescher herausgefangen und in ein paar tümpel in den traun-auen gesetzt...das geglibber wollten wir im badeteich dann doch nicht haben........
*gg*

lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

also bei dem foto handelt es sich auf jedenfall um den laich der __ erdkröte.

bin gespannt ob ich diese auch mal bekomme. in diesen jahr wird mein teich fertig und dann hoffe ich im nächsten jahr auch das glück zu haben. :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

auf Erdkröten brauchst Du nicht lange warten... bei mir hatte ich letztes Jahr das Gefühl, daß sie neben dem Teich standen und nur darauf gewartet haben, daß Wasser eingefüllt wird.

Was ich jetzt aber bei meinem zweiten Teich merke ist, daß sie sehr viel Wert auf Tarnung legen. Mein zweiter Teich ist noch absolut kahl, es ist nur Kies aber noch keine Pflanze drin.

Diesen Teich meiden sie zur Zeit noch total. Auch die Vögel gehen zum Baden nur in den ersten Teich, der zweite ist für sie überhaupt nicht existent.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,
Erdkröten legen nicht viel Wert auf Tarnung, sie brauchen horizontale Pflanzenstengel, um die sie ihre Laichschnüre wickeln können !
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

hallo Eugen,

dann liegt es wohl daran, daß sie den zweiten Teich meiden, weil er noch komplett unbepflanzt ist und sie dort keine Laichhilfe finden.


----------

